# New England Events and our schedule



## yankeerob (Jun 12, 2008)

http://home.comcast.net/~gailymvt/

The link above is a list of events around our neck of the woods. Of these our team will be doing the following:

July 4-6, Lake Placid, NY
July 18-20 Troy, NY OR Brookline, NH  (Brookline is closer)
July 25-27 Harpoon
Aug 15-17 Husdon Valley Ribfest
Sept 5-7  Lowell MA [Maybe]
Sept 20-21 Harvard, MA  
October 25-26 Sayville, ny

good luck to all in 2008!


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will probably try to make the Brookline one since I am close and I will definitely be at Harpoon like I am every year.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 12, 2008)

Who do you compete as?

-rob


----------



## 1chaos52 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't compete actually. I just love to go to BBQ contests and things to check out the food and get some ideas. Who do you compete with? Have you been at Harpoon the last few years competing? If so I have probably been by your booth.


----------

